# How much money do i need to travel Australia for 7 months?



## donaldkeir (Aug 20, 2010)

I am going travelling in Australia on the 11,2010. Starting in cairns then moving down to sydney etc. I am going with my other half and we would be staying in hostels etc backpacking around. I was thinking around £2000 each for 7 months is this enough. any help is more than welcome.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Most likely not enough
Have a look @ http://www.australiaforum.com/trave...oney-do-i-need-travel-australia-7-months.html
I'll move the thread to travel section.


----------



## lostinaustralia (Sep 29, 2010)

hmm, thats no where near enough.. youll probably need min $25 a night for a dorm room, $15-20 a day for food, and thats just the bare basics.. for 7 months.. i would probably aim for more 15k? but thats really skimming it i think. However, if you intend to work ( and you should ) then thats a different story. Ive seen backpackers rock up into a new town with $300 and stayed for 6 months by just doing jobs here and there and doing it cheap. Up to you in what sort of holiday you want 

hope this helps


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Accommodation is what will suck money out of you. Therefore, I would suggest trying to rent a room in shared accommodation and not really focus on motels or hostels. I am sure you can get room for less than $200 per week when doing that. 

Also, if you cook for yourself, you save on groceries. You can close a week with $50 - $70 and not $20 per day if you do that.


----------

